#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Naval Architect or Marine Engineer

## HRStrategy

Our client a Dutch engineering company, with about 100 employees and 10 years of experience in the Netherlands currently expanding its local branch in Athens, Greece and wishes to hire a Naval Architect or Marine Engineer.

*Candidates profile*

Degree in Naval Architecture or Marine Engineering
2-3 years of work experience
Experience with hydrostatic and hydrodynamic analysis
Skilled in specialist tools (Octopus, Orcaflex, GHS) are an advantage
Basic knowledge of mechanical engineering (materials, stress design, stability and fabrication processes)
Communicative team player, who also masters the Greek and English language
Sense of responsibility, ready to make the difference in your team
Enthusiastic, driven and willing to work in the start-up environment of a new branch

*Work environment*

Working at this client means working in a friendly environment amongst creative, talented and ambitious people. You work in a young, yet professional team where you are offered possibilities to develop yourself while working on challenging and interesting projects. We work hard to deliver quality and finish projects in time.

To apply: Please send resumes in Microsoft Word format mentioning job title at info@hrstrategy.gr (*******************)

----------

